# Overstocking and compatibility question from a novice



## Jmoney (Aug 21, 2007)

hi..I'm new to this forum and fish keeping in general. I have a 40G tank that I just finished cycling. I currently have in it:

6 tiger barbs
3 red eye tetras
4 upside-down catfish
5 dwarf puffers
3 albino african frogs (I know they're gonna get to big and start eating some of the fish but the lfs said they will take them back once that happens)

my question is on what I want to add next. I'm thinking about adding:
a few more tiger barbs and red eye tetras
2 angelfish
1 red tailed shark
1 electric yellow mbuna
and some type of invertebrate a small crab or something

will this be way too overstocked and does anyone see any potential compatibility problems? thank you in advance for your help, I've already learned a ton from this site.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com, Jmoney.:wave:

How are your dwarf puffers doing so far? They may get nippy. All known puffers are notorious for that nasty habit and should be kept in a species tank only.

Angelfish-I wouldn't suggest them. Tiger barbs are notorious fin nippers and will possibly trim down the angelfish's fins. Not a good combo.

Red-tailed black shark-They are rather belligerent and territorial. The synos may not like being constantly harassed as both species share the bottom level.

Electric yellow mbuna-Best kept in a Lake Malawi biotope along with other cichlids of the same origin rather than the general community.


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 21, 2007)

The puffers are doing fine, I haven't noticed them nipping any fins yet, but i'll be sure to watch out for that.

any suggestions for possible additions, seeing as my strategy of flipping through the book and picking what looks nice doesn't seem to be a good idea?

i'm hoping to get at least one good sized (about 5 inches) fish in there.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> any suggestions for possible additions, seeing as my strategy of flipping through the book and picking what looks nice doesn't seem to be a good idea?


You want more tiger barbs and red-eye tetras. Some black skirt tetras (not the long-finned variants) will do. If you like a 5-inches fish, _Puntius denisonii_, though costly, may be a good choice. Keep 3 as the possible minimum which is applicable to almost all fish that live a social hierarchy.

Your tiger barbs and red-eye tetras are notorious fin nippers so I find it difficult to slip in more suggestions.:?


----------



## GregV (Aug 10, 2007)

hehe like I keep saying, Get green tiger barbs too! 

school of regular and green mix togeather and its awsome!

other then that redtails/rainbows, dont put anything else on the bottom with them unless you have 60+ tank, because they will end up shark food, (word play intended)


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 21, 2007)

i've decided to take the pufferfish out. i noticed them nipping at the tetras, who are bigger and faster then the puffers but don't seem to swim away or fight back.

i'm thinking about adding some rainbow fish to the tank. either boesemani, praecox, red irian or australian. they have some bright colors and according to liveaquaria.com they are compatiable with barbs and tetras. do you think they would be a good addition?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> i've decided to take the pufferfish out. i noticed them nipping at the tetras, who are bigger and faster then the puffers but don't seem to swim away or fight back.
> 
> i'm thinking about adding some rainbow fish to the tank. either boesemani, praecox, red irian or australian. they have some bright colors and according to liveaquaria.com they are compatiable with barbs and tetras. do you think they would be a good addition?


Praecox.


----------



## Jmoney (Aug 21, 2007)

any reason for picking praecox?

i was kinda leaning towards australian or boesemani.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> any reason for picking praecox?
> 
> i was kinda leaning towards australian or boesemani.


They're smaller than the rest you are leaning on and are less aggressive in comparison.


----------



## kittycat12 (Sep 10, 2007)

remember try not to overstock a tank.


----------



## Matty_808 (Jun 14, 2007)

to tell u the truth....i really think u got enough fish in there for now....ur gonna run in to problems with ur puffers nipping......and if ur wanting to add more fish ur crazy lol......ull be putting more stress on the fish u already have and adding more problems for the future......u really gotta understand what kinds of fish go with what.....yes there some really nice ones and its sad they all cant be in a community tank but u gotta also look at u have a 40g tank fish need space to grow....with alot of fish ull juss be putting more stress on the other fish.......and you could even stunt there growth because of them not having enough space to swim around.


----------

